# info on the Drayton area?



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi i am new to this blog, I'm from montana and I am frequently on the www.montanacats.com website. I wanna fish the Drayton area some time this summer and i would appreciate some pointers. and also how is the river to navagate?


----------

